# Tallest snowtire/wheel combo for 10 Jetta TDI SW and other snow related questions.



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

I am moving to Lake Tahoe where they get a bit of snow. Current set up is a 225/45/17, I would like to go taller and narrower for better snow performance. I am planning on dropping to a 16" wheel, what is the tallest tire I can go with to gain some ground clearance?

Studs or chains? If chains, thoughts on brands?


----------



## rockfan4 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm going to go with a 195/60/16, I can't find any 185-16 or narrower snows, and I can't fit 15" on my car.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

I was thinking a 205/55/16 or 205/60/16 as options too


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Go 15". 195/65r15 (the '10 TDI still uses 11" brakes up front)

Go with chains... perhaps, Spikes Spiders.

Thule does make some good chains though


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

205/55R16 is as narrow as we go, but the 195/60R16 carries enough weight to be safe. There's a better variety in the 205 (at least from my vendors)


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

need at least a 16"

Can I go 205/60/16 and fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Phil Pugliese said:


> need at least a 16"
> 
> Can I go 205/60/16 and fit?


They'd fit, but might rub if the spring is fully compressed.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> They'd fit, but might rub if the spring is fully compressed.


Doc, Did you get me e-mail regarding if some particular wheels will fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Phil Pugliese said:


> Doc, Did you get me e-mail regarding if some particular wheels will fit?


Nothing yet, sorry !


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing yet, sorry !


these...

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/1805118488.html


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

anyone know if they will fit a VW?


----------



## swiftvision (Dec 28, 2003)

I have some awesome snow tires for the MK5 TDI Jetta in 225/40/17 for sale at 50% off if your interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Phil Pugliese said:


> these...
> 
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/1805118488.html


having the offset would help, but normally a wheel that fits the SLK is a good fit on the Passat (ET35) , not the Mk5 Jetta (ET45). If you put these on the Jetta they may rub the fender lip in tight turns. I'd also be concerned that the model of Bridgestone tire has been discontinued in that size for at least 3 years, so they are bound to be more than a little dried up !


----------



## green_bus_driver (Mar 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> having the offset would help, but normally a wheel that fits the SLK is a good fit on the Passat (ET35) , not the Mk5 Jetta (ET45). If you put these on the Jetta they may rub the fender lip in tight turns. I'd also be concerned that the model of Bridgestone tire has been discontinued in that size for at least 3 years, so they are bound to be more than a little dried up !


I lived there for a wile. Its the best place on earth. Just go stock size. Studds rock, but they are loud when the roads are clear, witch is more often than not. When the snow fall is good enough you'll have to chain up anyways. My 71 bus with studds and cains climbed hills 4 weel drives with there winter tires couldn't The only problem my jetta had was ground clearance, but I had no problem with traction with studds. Your driving style
Good luck and have fun!!!!


----------



## green_bus_driver (Mar 15, 2007)

sorry didn't finish my point. Your driving style is the biggest facter!


----------

